# brown algae



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

Hey everyone,
Lately i've been getting these gray spots on my glass that can be easily whiped off with one of those algae magnets. I've concluded it was brown algae but it wasn't too brown :/. Does anyone know what causes brown algae (co2 problem, too much phosphate, etc)? If you dont think its brown algae what do you think it is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Check out APC's AlgaeFinder for info on what causes algae and how to get rid of it.

Otto's are good for cleaning up brown algae.

If the algae is in gray tufts then that is Black Beard algae.


----------

